# can a KA24DE head bolt on a KA24E block



## basketballa22_1 (Mar 27, 2010)

i just bought a 93 and it has an E block with a nap z head i was wondering if i could switch to the DE head cause i had a 98 frontier and i liked how that motor performed.


----------



## basketballa22_1 (Mar 27, 2010)

and i was also wondering what the difference was between a d21 and a d20


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

I think there is a difference in the front part of the block that you can't use the front cover. I could be wrong though.


----------



## basketballa22_1 (Mar 27, 2010)

ok thanks, i was hoping i could do that to get a little more power but i haven't had a chance to really use the truck too much yet so i guess i can't put down the nap z yet.


----------



## basketballa22_1 (Mar 27, 2010)

nice truck i used to have a 4x4 frontier and i wasn't pleased with the front end. i bent a tie rod and it was all down hill from there. thats when i decided to get a 2wd and use something with a straight front to do my off roading.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

93's have the ka24e engine but they do not have a nap z head..

the de will not bold up to the e block...


----------

